# Smoke N Em in LA.........



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

Limited out in about 2 hours and caught and released about 70-80 more!!!!


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

where roughly?


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

now thats a mess of fish!! good catch


----------



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

> *ShooterChief (3/14/2010)*where roughly?






The Lake Charles area.........Way West


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice "W", Nice... :bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

"W" whats the top water bite like over there?


----------



## "W" (Dec 12, 2009)

> *Heller High Water (3/15/2010)*"W" whats the top water bite like over there?




Awesome in a few weeks until June............... if you get the right bite you will catch all morning on top water


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

When did you go?? I went to Delacroix on saturday morning. I didn't even launch because of the wind. Made camp. waited til that evening and still didn't lauch on account of wind. I stayed til next morning. same thing. came home. I was really discouraged. the wind was sust 25 and gusting to 30. water was BROWN!


----------

